# Flagship vs. Frontier vs. Mountain Twin



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

And plan to put Rome Targas on any of the birds I choose - currently riding 390 Boss and looking to upgrade in responsiveness.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd be skeptical of the Flagship if you like the Twin. Few years ago I went to Austria without a board and I demoed the MT, Flagship, and Explorer (now the Frontier). In fairness, all of them have gotten a few major updates since I rode them (circa Feb 2016?) have been made since them... I know all of them now have 3D bases and the Flagship was redesigned for 2020.

Flagship was just... plank-ish. Really fun at mach 5 in steep and deep bowls or SCREAMING down a groomer pushing 60 mph. But at moderate speeds, I had to muscle it around to turn more than any board I can recall ever riding... and I own a 178 cm Dupraz D1. That wide open sidecut was bleh at anything short of high speed. I hear the re-design is softer, but that sidecut radius is still pretty open. I would not want to be on one in trees or other tight spaces.

Honestly I don't even remember the Explorer. I vaguely remember thinking it wasn't quite stiff enough. Didn't have a memorably good or bad experience with it, mostly it just faded into the background. I expected to like it better than the MT because I generally prefer directional boards, but I ended up settling on the MT as my deck for the 3 days I was in Austria.

If you can find one, a 161W Stratos could be an interesting option. Limited late release, so not many floating around unless you're willing to wait until next year. I think Tahoe Sports Hub in Truckee has a 161W (or at least they did a couple weeks ago).


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

You’ve highlighted all of my concerns and why I am on the fence. It seems like I should just get another Twin unless the Flagship has truly softened up enough to be more forgiving.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

If your looking at new ones some models have their SPOON technology. Basically identical to Bataleon 3bt. If you’ve never rode one I would suggest trying it out first. I will not feel ANYTHING like yours now. Personally I like the 3D base(Bataleon) but some don’t. You need to give it a full 1-2 days until you really know if you like it. First run is going to feel really weird


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

@BoarderHack89's point is a good one. My experiences are from Feb 2016, I think they added the SPOON base contouring in 2017 model year. I haven't ridden a Jones since then.


----------



## Seatown (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. Unfortunately I’m not in a position to try before I buy, and am willing to take the risk and try out the SPOON. Maybe others on the forum have rode the 2020 models of these 3 and can provide some input.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

If it makes you feel better I absolutely love it


----------



## mark w (Feb 1, 2015)

You might also consider the Ultra Mind Expander. More playful than the Flag (I have both) and plenty of nose for soft snow but still has solid edge hold thanks to camber profile vs the regular ME.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

The flagship is really responsive and turns on a dime to me, but maybe I'm used to tanks, spoon is awesome. The "floppy nose," I call it, has amazing float in powder.


----------



## Gazzy118 (3 mo ago)

Hey Seatown, what did you end up getting?


----------

